# [Sacred 2] Hochelfen-Skillung



## Tight7 (4. November 2008)

hallo zusammen.
bin gerade dabei mit der hochelfe neu anzufangen.
bei meinem ersten char (schattenkrieger) hab ich mich ziemlich verskillt.
das soll natürlich nicht nochmal vorkommen. deshalb hätte ich ein paar fragen bzw. wäre ich für tipps dankbar.

würde gern wissen wie (hoch) ich z.b. den feuerball skillen soll. hab schon öfters gelesen, dass leute mit ihm alle 0,7 sec 1500 schaden machen. wie geht das? wie hoch sollte ich meine wichtigsten kk (z.b. feuerball, -sturm) max skillen, dass ich ausreichend schaden machen, aber die reg-time nicht zu hoch ist? wie kann ich meine reg-time effektiv wieder senken?

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
schon mal danke im voraus.


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2008)

wie hoch war denn der level der 1500-schaden-leute?


senken der REG-zeit geht u.a mit dem hauptskill "konzentration", und auch bei den nebenskills gibt es skills speziell für die magie-arten. bleib mal mit dr maus drüber, da steht dann "stufe 1: -10% REG"  oder so. 

auch bei rüstungen usw. musst du genau hinschauen, was da steht - manche haben nen guten wert, aber +25% REG - das ist gelinde gesagt ziemlich scheisse  

was man skillen _sollte_, da bin ich nicht sicher. ich hab ne combo sturm gefolgt von meteor, und nen feuerball als "schnell" magiewaffe. aus dem arkanen hab ich immer "regeneration" aktiv, da man da u.a. halt auch von alleine rel. schnell heilt. ansonsten hab ich noch "eissplitter", um zeit gegen mehrere gegner zu gewinnen, und als defensiv-notplan noch "kristallrüstung" zusätzlich zu "regeneration". feuerrüstung ist auch gut, bremst aber die anderen feuerkünste.

ich skille aber auch einfach den ganzen rest, wenn ich ne passende relique finde. kann ja nicht schaden, vlt. kommt ja mal ein gegner, wo teleport sinn macht oder so 

du musst aber schauen: irgendwo steht was von "maximaler level ohne malus", also kann sein, dass du ab einem bestimmten kampfkunstlevel nicht mehr skillen solltest - da bin ich nicht sicher.


ansonsten kämpf ich mit schild und schwert und warte seit 7 levels darauf, dass ich endlich wieder nen neuen nebenskill-slot bekomme, um "schwertkunde" zu lernen   bin jetzt level 31 oder 32.


----------



## Tight7 (5. November 2008)

Herbboy am 04.11.2008 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> wie hoch war denn der level der 1500-schaden-leute?
> 
> 
> senken der REG-zeit geht u.a mit dem hauptskill "konzentration", und auch bei den nebenskills gibt es skills speziell für die magie-arten. bleib mal mit dr maus drüber, da steht dann "stufe 1: -10% REG"  oder so.
> ...




erst mal danke.
ich hatte u.a. vor auf stäbe und schild zu skillen. sind die schadenswerte von stäben grundsätzlich schlechter wie schwert und co oder gibt es später auch richtig gute stäbe?
wollte halt stäbe skillen, weil sie ja zum magier passen und eher passende boni haben.

welche stufe hat denn dein feuerball zur zeit und wie hoch ist der schaden bzw. reg-time?


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2008)

Tight7 am 05.11.2008 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte u.a. vor auf stäbe und schild zu skillen. sind die schadenswerte von stäben grundsätzlich schlechter wie schwert und co oder gibt es später auch richtig gute stäbe?
> wollte halt stäbe skillen, weil sie ja zum magier passen und eher passende boni haben.


 aber waurm dann auch schild skillen? ein stab is ja zweihändig, da kannst du kein schild glechzeitig nutzen.

ich hab halt zuerst gute schwerter gefundenund finde immer noch welche. ein stab macht in der tat mehr schaden, dafür hst du aber halt keine verteidigung.






> welche stufe hat denn dein feuerball zur zeit und wie hoch ist der schaden bzw. reg-time?


 also, ich hab glaub ich stufe 14 oder so, aber zusätzlich noch feuerfokus auf level 12. und das is ein doppel-feuerball, der c.a 500 pro ball schaden macht, je nach dem, wie gut der treffer ist. das reicht, um standardgegnermit EINEM treffer zu töten. aufladezeit ca. 3-4 sekunden. d.h.: feuerball, und fall der gegner noch lebt 2-3 schläge, dann kann man wieder feuerball machen.



ps: sind nur erfahrungen, k.a., ob das evtl. viel beser zu skillen wären. is mein erstes durchspielen, und bin nun level 34


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (6. November 2008)

Herbboy am 04.11.2008 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> feuerrüstung ist auch gut, bremst aber die anderen feuerkünste.


Das funktioniert momentan noch umgekehrt, es verkürzt die Regenerationszeit im Feueraspekt. Mal sehen wann das gepatcht wird.
Sobald Du Dir den Karusselldrachen kaufst kannst Du auch dort auswählen in welchem Aspekt dieser die Regenerationszeit verbessert. Da bringt meiner mit "-33,3% Regenerationszeit im Aspekt Inferno" aber dann wiederum eine Steigerung


----------



## BigBubby (8. November 2008)

Wenn man niedrige Reg-Time haben will,
muß man KEINE Runen einlesen bzw nur sehr wenige, denn die erhöhen zwar den Schaden, aber auch die Reg-Time.

Mehr Power bekommt man durch einsockeln von runen und durch fähigkeiten.
IdR nimmt man ja auch alte Magie, was den schaden zusätzlich erhöht und die gegenstände erhöhen auch zusätzlich mit +x zu fähigkeit xy bzw allen...

So kann man das dann hochpushen.
Du mußt dich halt entscheiden, ob du eher schnell mit weniger Power oder langsam mit viel Power Casten willst. ALso wofür welchen Spruch.
Ich habe eine Eis-H11 auf lowcasttime. Eissplitter auf ~1s und schneesturm momentan bei ~3 s, werde ich auf dauer wohl für power erhöhen...

natürlich rüstungskunde auch hoch.
Regeneration als Buff an (maximal einlesen, alles rein) und feuerhaut (hierw eniger rein, weil dann irgendwann es nicht mehr schneller geht. Natürlich kann man, wenn die anderen es ausgleichen zur verbesserung des schutzes drauf verzichten und weiter einlesen)


Das hier wird dir bestimmt gut helfen: 
http://forum.sacred-game.com/showthread.php?t=52752


edit: noch mal zu feuerhaut oder auch kristallhaut.
Am anfang macht es im eigenen skill (feuer bzw sturm) weniger reg. aber mit jeder stufe steigt der malus um 10% und der bonus um 3-5%, also wird mit der zeit der malus größer als der bonus. 
Der Fehler ist nur, dass es auf den eigenen einen bonus gibt, also ein minus sein müßte und bei allen ein malus.

Zum Sockeln noch mal kurz: Wenn man über gesockelt level steigt, dann steigt die regtime nur um die hälfte, die es sonst hätte. Deshalb darüber gehen.

Man sollte auch versuchen entweder feuer oder sturm zu nehmen und natürlich arkanfokus, um regbuff hoch zu kriegen


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2008)

BigBubby am 08.11.2008 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man niedrige Reg-Time haben will,
> muß man KEINE Runen einlesen bzw nur sehr wenige, denn die erhöhen zwar den Schaden, aber auch die Reg-Time.
> 
> Mehr Power bekommt man durch einsockeln von runen und durch fähigkeiten.


 ja gut, aber du kannst ja nicht 10 mal schneesturm in dein schwert einsockeln...  

und 2x500 schaden mit nem doppelfeuerball mit 3sek reg is mir lieber als nur 50 schaden, aber 0,3sek reg.  mit dem großen schaden kann ich nämlich viele standardegner mit nur einem treffer schon töten, bzw. falls noch HP übrig bleiben, reicht idR ein treffer mit meiner normalen waffe.



> Ich habe eine Eis-H11 auf lowcasttime. Eissplitter auf ~1s und schneesturm momentan bei ~3 s


 welches level hat denn der schneesturm bei dir? und 3sek? der dauert doch allein schon mehr als 3sek...  :-o 


ich selber bin eher auf feuer fokussiert, hab aber auch sturm RELATIV stark geskillt, da ich gern die combo schneesturm gefolgt von einem meteor-hagel nehme, um eine gegnergruppe zu schwächen/töten. ich sammle oft sogar gegner auf, lass mich von denen umzingeln und wende dann die combo an.

das gute daran ist, dass ja der meteor sofort nach der sturm auch aktiv sein kann, da es ja unterschiedliche magiebereiche sind und ich somit nicht auf die reg warten muss.


----------



## BigBubby (9. November 2008)

Herbboy am 08.11.2008 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> BigBubby am 08.11.2008 12:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja das casten von schneesturm dauert etwa über eine sek. ich kann dann mehrere schneestürme parallel laufen lassen. 3 vielelicht 4 momentan.

Ich weiß nicht iwe weit du gespielt hast. Aber später ist es kein problem +20, dann ganz spät +100 zu allen fähigkeiten zu haben. 
Da findet man +3-5 zu allen wie sand am meer 

mein eis h11 ist jetzt noch ncith so weit. level35.
Habe neu anfangen müssen wegen dummen bug... aber das ist eine andere geschichte...
mom habe ich +5 zu schneesturm +2 zu allen fähigkeiten +3zu angriffsfähigkeiten und mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein...

Natürlich ließt du dann und wann eine neue rune ein. idR hält man schneesturm in etwa auf 7 sek. Wenn man drunter ist ließt man wieder was ein, wenn drüber dann nicht.
Bei Eisspitter und feuerball versucht man auf etwa 1 sek zu kommen. 
Ich kille momentan mit eisspitter jeden normalen gegenr, wenn ich ihn leicht bündele mit 1 schuß, wenn ich das nicht schaffe mit max2, champions schaffei ch bei gut gebündelten idR auch mit 1 max 2. Für bosse habe ich noch den eisschlag und der mit reg 1,2 sek ist der hammer, da ja 10sek lang wirkt, ist der folge schaden der hammer. da hält nichs lange durch.

Dazu habe ich ja gegenstände, so dass ich etwa 20%ige chance auf halbierte regtime habe. Das kombiniert mit niedrigen kann schon enorme auswirkungen haben, da es dann ja häufiger auftritt. da spammt man dann schon mal innerhalb von 6 sek 4 eisstürme oder 8 eisspillter. da steht nicht mehr viel.
Ist natürlich alles eine frgae der taktik. man kann auch nur auf massiv damage gehen und regtime aussen vor lassen...


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2008)

BigBubby am 09.11.2008 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht iwe weit du gespielt hast. Aber später ist es kein problem +20, dann ganz spät +100 zu allen fähigkeiten zu haben.
> Da findet man +3-5 zu allen wie sand am meer


 meinst du ringe und amulette und so was? ich bin level 35 und find so was ganz selten. einmal ne rüstung mit infernokunde +3 und feuerball +4 oder so, aber dafür war die rüstung irgendwann viel zu schwach...


----------



## BigBubby (9. November 2008)

Herbboy am 09.11.2008 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> BigBubby am 09.11.2008 10:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du weißt, dass man in goldene slots ringe und amus einsetzen kann? und man kann die auch wieder rausholen, wenn man eine neue nimmt?

Dazu findet man in den höheren schwierigkeitsgraden besser. 35 ist ja noch kein level...


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2008)

BigBubby am 09.11.2008 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> du weißt, dass man in goldene slots ringe und amus einsetzen kann? und man kann die auch wieder rausholen, wenn man eine neue nimmt?


 ja, aber ich find nur ganz selten mal was, das mit bei meinen kampfkünsten oder so was bringt. 




> Dazu findet man in den höheren schwierigkeitsgraden besser. 35 ist ja noch kein level...


 ja gut, aber mit schneesturm/feuerball nur auf level 8 könnt ich im moment nix reißen...


----------

